# Ayuda en programacion (netbeans java)



## lord_link (Oct 3, 2010)

He creado una ventana en donde tengo 3 matrices creadas en textField, en donde las dos primeras son para una operación de resta, y la tercera para guardar el resultado, ahora, se que para operaciones con matrices se utiliza el ciclo "for", mi duda esta en como hago las operaciones de las matrices de TextField ¿tengo que declarar las matices con el metodo interger? con get text y set text? o como?

dejo el codigo:

package matrizop;

import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;


public class matrizop extends Frame implements WindowListener, ActionListener {

    TextField m[][], t[][], z[][];
    Button b;
    Label l;

  public matrizop(){

      setLayout(null);
    setTitle("Matriz");
    setBounds(100,80,520,280);
    addWindowListener(this);

       m=new TextField[3][3];
       for(int i=0;i<=2;i++){
       for(int j=0;j<=2;j++){
         m_[j]=new TextField("");
         m[j].setBounds(40*(j+1),40*(i+2),35,35);
         add(m[j]);
 }
 }
       t=new TextField[3][3];
       for(int i=0;i<=2;i++){
       for(int j=0;j<=2;j++){
         t[j]=new TextField("");
         t[j].setBounds(40*(j+5),40*(i+2),35,35);
         add(t[j]);
 }
       }

       z=new TextField[3][3];
       for(int i=0;i<=2;i++){
       for(int j=0;j<=2;j++){
         z[j]=new TextField("");
         z[j].setBounds(40*(j+9),40*(i+2),35,35);
         add(z[j]);
 }
       }

      b=new Button("-");
      b.setBounds(170,130,20,20);
      b.addActionListener(this);
      add(b);

      l=new Label("=");
      l.setBounds(330,130,20,20);
      add(l);


  }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
       matrizop p =new matrizop();
       p.setVisible(true);

    }

    public void windowOpened(WindowEvent e) {

    }

    public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
      setVisible(false);
      dispose();
      System.exit(0);
    }

    public void windowClosed(WindowEvent e) {

    }

    public void windowIconified(WindowEvent e) {

    }

    public void windowDeiconified(WindowEvent e) {

    }

    public void windowActivated(WindowEvent e) {

    }

    public void windowDeactivated(WindowEvent e) {

    }

    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
    }
}

--------

de antemano gracias._


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2010)

lord_link dijo:


> He creado una ventana en donde tengo 3 matrices creadas en textField, en donde las dos primeras son para una operación de resta, y la tercera para guardar el resultado, ahora, se que para operaciones con matrices se utiliza el ciclo "for", mi duda esta en como hago las operaciones de las matrices de TextField *¿tengo que declarar las matices con el metodo interger? con get text y set text? o como?*


   Queeeee?   
Como vas a declarar las matrices escalares con un método?
Tenés que recorrer los textfields y obtener el String que hayas escrito en cada uno (con el método getText). Dependiendo del tipo de datos a usar, tenés que convertir cada String de cada text textfield (que es un número) a un número escalar usando los métodos de las clases wrappers que necesites y con lo que obtengas podés llenar las matrices numéricas con las que luego vas a operar aritméticamente.


----------



## foso (Mar 5, 2011)

Hola tengo una duda: cuando creo un programa en java usando un editor de texto comun como el bloc de notas, lo compilo y ejecuto perfecto desde la consola.

Pero cuando armo el proyecto con el NetBeans , este me genera automáticamente el archivo .class, y no me deja correrlo desde la consola. Corriendolo desde el NetBeans el programa anda perfecto. Desde la consola me aparece el siguiente error : 

Exception in thread "main" Java.lang.No.ClassDefFoundError: Main ..... y otras lineas mas.


Aguien sabe porque me pasa esto ?? , gracias


----------

